

Three Questions About Your Idea - genericsteele
http://ideainator.com/three-questions-about-your-idea/

======
genericsteele
Good point. Really there are a lot of questions that someone who has an idea
should ask themselves about an idea. This could turn into a series on
ideainator, now that I think about it.

------
farout
good questions.

However the first question "Who is your audience" should include implicitly -
how will you reach and find your audience. Too often the market is there but
very hard to reach economically and efficiently.

